# Scary incident, how could I have improved my reaction?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would have called the humane society and reported him! I also now carry a golf club with me on my walks (it is small, a real club made for a child) and honestly, if it ran at me like that and was off its own property I would not hesitate to start swinging. I bet the owner would have moved then!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Good idea, I also think if I only walked one at a time I could have just picked that one up and it would have been out of danger. I freaked because I couldn't get them both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The situation may be different in my part of the UK, but most scary dogs I meet are daft rather than vicious. My dogs are taught to come to me if they are scared, and I stand still so that I can fend off the over exuberant dogs. Any that are dubious are either on leash, or are called off by their humans and put on leash - if necessary a firm "Please control your dog!" gets action, or I have caught the dog's collar and put it into a sit for a treat before now. I try very hard to avoid picking my dogs up, as that seems to encourage dogs to jump up and grab - and prevents mine escaping if necessary. The appearance of panic - no matter what you feel inside - puts you and your dogs into danger, even if the approaching dog's intentions are friendly.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Most likely picking them up would work, but I know the day the stray dog got my chihuahua, it happened in less then a second. It was only one bite, the dog couldn't shake her because I had a hold of the dog. That one bite was enough to puncture her lungs and kill her. I wouldn't have had time to pick her up. I am so glad your babies are ok!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad you got home safely with both dogs intact. As a dog walker and a bike rider, I've dealt with more than a few clueless owners who think the only reason you'd be concerned that their dog is chasing/barking/growling/leaping/snarling/etc. is that you're afraid of being bitten. Can't they see what's going on? I've been driven to curse at a few of them myself...for all the good it does. On the few occasions it seemed safe enough to stop, I've explained, more or less patiently, that biting is usually the least of my worries. Does little or no good. I carry a walking stick/club when I know the dog and I will be passing an aggressive dog, but it's hard to manage your dog, the stick, and the other dog without doing harm to yourself. Wish I had an answer. Calling animal control here is useless. They aren't interested unless the dog is patently vicious.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmmm, so you're saying train them to sit a my feet while the dog is lunging at them and then I grab the offending dog's collar and tell him to sit?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Last comment @ FJM...


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, it is hard, but FJM is right, I was totally in panic mode, at the very LEAST I should have been calm and cool. But larger dogs, you just don't know!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

@N2Mischief: Oh, how AWFUL that your dog died...boy, that makes me realize that I just am not going to be able to walk more than one at a time . I've never wanted to carry a club because it makes me look like I'm expecting trouble but maybe I need to rethink that.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Many SD handlers in the US now carry bear spray when walking or working their dogs. The "my dog is friendly" owners can be totally clueless when it comes to reading their dogs body language. A walking stick is also handy not to hit the dog with but rather to use to block the dog. I agree teach your dogs to sit at your feet and let you handle the situation. It is safer for both you and the dogs. If they are sitting quietly you know they are not going to be tripping you as you move around protecting them.


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Dallasminis...glad you and the dogs made it home safely! I would have no problems reporting the owner. A leash law is in place for that reason. Also if the owner leashes the dog, it may save the dog from getting injured in the future. So you can help the dog if nothing else!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG how terrifying! Lose dogs are not much of a problem in the city - more like people walking into them, but if I lived in the burbs, I would absolutely carry something to defend my dogs!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Also think that you are correct - a lot safer to walk one at a time, or put the group in a stroller (which is what I do to keep them from getting trampled)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

fjm said:


> but most scary dogs I meet are daft rather than vicious. My dogs are taught to come to me if they are scared, and I stand still so that I can fend off the over exuberant dogs.


Absolutely! 'Specially the first line. 

'Coz if your dogs don't panic... and u don't panic... u can easily deal with an over exuberant dog.

A 'killer dog' that comes like a bolt out of the blue is something else again. IMO, there's nothing u can do abt that . . . 'cept work thru the legal process to see that it never happens again.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I had to sign on to comment on your post because I can totally relate to your emotions. I have had loose dogs approach me many times. Years ago, one of the "she is friendly dogs", that came running up to me and my dogs with her hackles up, actually attacked and put a hole in my greyhound's neck.

I started carrying a walking stick, but found it too cumbersome to hold on to when I was walking more than one dog.

I recently had Mimi in obedience class and the instructor gave a lecture on loose dogs. I have not tried her methods. But two of them sounded reasonable. One, she advised taking your leash and whirling it in front of the dog to keep it away. But the other method, I thought was great was. .....carry treats (I usually have a pocket full for my own dog's training sessions once I reach the park). Throw the treats on the ground at the dog. While the dog is eating them....get out of there.

Personally my town has no real animal enforcement, but if yours does I would call and complain about a dog at large, or dog off leash. Just so the owner of his dog realises it is not okay for his dog to run up to others.

Oh and also, I have yelled at owners to get their dogs too...so infuriating when the owner just watches you and you are obviously distressed.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

That is scary! Glad you and your dogs are okay. Dogs are pack animals and they really do enjoy a walk together. It's sad to think you now have to walk one dog at a time. Have you thought about a good, strong pepper spray? I know UPS drivers carry them and they say it works. Find out from your local police dept. which brands will be the strongest and most effective for use against dog attacks. 
Don't know much about cattle prod sizes, etc. but the thought crossed my mind after reading your story. :laser:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I was once told never to pick a small dog up as it causes the big dog to jump up at it. Then again it was walking two small dogs years ago in a city before poodles when an aggressive dog came running out of his yard. My miniature foxy was too quick for me. She was so scared she pulled out of my hands and ran out on the road. The Boarder Terrier tried to hide behind my legs. The dog was trying to get at Binti (behind me), I was trying to protect her and was panicking about Bobby Jo being on the road. Lucky for me a man was nearby and ran to help. He grabbed the dog and shoved it behind a fence and then held Binti while I went to catch Bobby Jo. Luckily no cars came along. If that man had not been there I don't know how I could have managed. I would be very interested if someone has a solution that works in this situation.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I honestly don't know what I'd do if a big dog rushed me....I know what I think I want to do, which is, pick up Molly and turn my back to the dog, remain calm and still.....but that is the perfect scenario... cuz what if that dog weighs 70lbs. , hits me (I only weigh 96lbs.) at full gallop and I fall? AND THE DOG IS HUMAN AGRESSIVE TOO? You just never know until something happens what you will REALLY do!
The only time I had a problem was last year when coming out of our building a pack of 4 Chihuahuas surrounded Molly with the biggest one growling, but Molly went into a 'down' and they decided she was 'ok' and initiated play. It did scare, me but they were 'little' and it was over in a minute!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I carry pepper spray on my bike. It's called Halt!, and it works well. The dog has to be close to you, something like 6 feet away, and you have to aim for the face. I don't think it causes terrible pain, because they rarely even whimper, but it does, for most dogs, reorder their priorities. While they're rubbing their face on the grass, I have time to get out of their perceived territory. You have to be mindful of the wind direction, though, or you'll spray yourself or your friends. Not that I've ever done that, of course. Certainly not. :ahhhhh:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, that would be just my luck, spray the dog and a gust of wind comes and sends it into MY eyes.....! 

I've got to figure out how to carry the spray, is it a large container or something that would tuck into my pocket or the treat sack?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Dallasminis said:


> Haha, that would be just my luck, spray the dog and a gust of wind comes and sends it into MY eyes.....!
> 
> I've got to figure out how to carry the spray, is it a large container or something that would tuck into my pocket or the treat sack?


It's a small can, about 5 inches high and 1.5 inches in diameter. There's a tab that can be hooked on your belt, so your hands are free until you need it. If you spray, though, keep your hands away from your face and eyes until you can wash up. Otherwise it will burn a bit.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

UDAP make several including a smaller one with a wrist strap.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

A wrist strap sounds perfect! Can these be bought at PetSmart? And, this doesn't in any way injure the attacking dog permanently, right?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

@CB:
How do you know who's killer and who's over exuberant?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so glad everyone is ok! I think the pepper spray is a dandy idea, if only to buy you time to vamoose.

TLP and I each had a nasty Bulldog at a show last year try to eat our Poodles. Miserable old creep missed Journey's cheek by millimeters. She is terrified of Bulldogs now, and at a show you have no time to react or do much other than yank your dog out of the line of fire.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

As far as I know, there's no risk of permanent damage. To me, it feels like chopping hot peppers and then touching your lips or eyes. Burns a lot, but eventually it goes away. As I said, the dogs rarely even make a whimper. They just change directions and go home. Usually they rub their eyes in the grass, but I've never seen one appear to be in real pain or have respiratory difficulty.

I get mine at the local bike shop. Haven't seen it at PetSmart or Petco, but I haven't looked for it there.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

We've encountered this situation while walking Beau a few times before, and it's always scary. Once, I wasn't there, but my mom said a dog came after Beau and she instinctively dove for him and picked him up and got him out of harm's way. She ended up scratching up her knees and elbows, but Beau was okay. 

The other time, three of us were walking him, and two or three dogs (all much larger than Beau) came running towards us. In hindsight I really do think they just wanted to play, but Beau was very scared of them and whimpered and tried to hide behind my dad, which made all of us a lot more nervous. I'm so thankful that there were three of us there to pick up Beau and try and control the dogs before the owners took over, otherwise that situation could have ended much worse. 

We haven't found what the best solution is, but picking up Beau and getting him out of there has worked so far. I also think walking with multiple people is safer in situations like that, so there are more hands to keep the situation in control. And of course, walking with multiple people is more fun for the humans and dogs in normal situations.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> @CB:
> How do you know who's killer and who's over exuberant?


Ya... that's the $64,000 question, eh? :confused3: lol

A lot of exposure to a lot of dogs maybe. And even then it's only a 'best guess'. 

I spend a lot of time at the dog park, and I'm always assessing new dogs.... fjm is also seeing off-leash dogs regularly I think. And u just try to 'read' them as they're approaching. But honestly??? U can't know for sure...

Regardless, and always!... the first thing to do is drop the leash. Allow your dog to deal with the other dog freely . . as much as possible. Now . . with no leash . . . your hands are free to deal with the approaching dog in whatever way seems best... :laser:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

That's good. I can do that while I'm remaining very calm and collected and getting my spray out...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Countryboy, dropping the leash might be okay if the dogs are pretty well matched in age and size, but what if one is significantly smaller or younger or less experienced? Are you suggesting intervening in a dog fight, if it comes to that? Sounds really dangerous to me. We had a couple of corgi females who would suddenly begin a serious fight on occasion--my husband would get one by the hind legs and lift up, I'd do the same to the other, and we'd back them away from each other. Worked well, but we knew the dogs, and they were relatively small. I'd be very reluctant (actually, I'd be frightened) to lay hands on a dog I don't know.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So true, when the pitt bull had my Isabel in her mouth, there were 3 adults trying to get the dog to release (my daughter literally broke some bones in her foot kicking the dog in the gut). I had to go to the hospital to treat my hands that were a mess from sharp teeth, though the dog never offered to bite me, it was from trying to pry her mouth open. Hind sight is 20/20, we were right next to the hose and I never thought to use it...yet it wouldn't have mattered, she was done the second the dog clamped down.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

N2, how awful! I am so sorry you had to go through that. 

If I had a little dog like you guys do, I would certainly go equipped for protection. I think the pepper spray sounds great. You could hang it from the loop of the leash so you always have it when you go. For my bigger dogs I am in the habit of hanging a small squirt bottle from my belt. Not that it would do much, but for a dog wondering if he could do something, I thought it might give them pause.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> Haha, that would be just my luck, spray the dog and a gust of wind comes and sends it into MY eyes.....!
> 
> I've got to figure out how to carry the spray, is it a large container or something that would tuck into my pocket or the treat sack?


This product was recommended to me by a trainer. I haven't used it yet, but she swears by it. Me, I just swear at marauding dogs! :rant: Glad you and yours are okay. Sorry you were so shaken up.

*SprayShield Animal Deterrent Spray with Belt Clip*
by Premier





 Citronella spray formula offers humane way to deter aggressive animals
Just as effective as 10-percent pepper spray, yet without harmful side effects
Highly effective in stopping low- to medium-level aggression; safe to use indoors
Carry when cycling, running, or walking; ideal for kennel staff and mail carriers
Contains approximately 12 1-second sprays at a range of up to 10 feet


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

JudyD said:


> Countryboy, dropping the leash might be okay if the dogs are pretty well matched in age and size, but what if one is significantly smaller or younger or less experienced?


It doesn't matter really. Even small dogs can run, or dance, or twist away from unwanted attention . . or jaws. And they can do that much quicker than u can. 



JudyD said:


> Are you suggesting intervening in a dog fight, if it comes to that?


Well in a way I guess. But, now that your hands are free, do it by grabbing a collar *if you're quick enuf and strong enuf*, or pulling out your spray, or hitting it with your club.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

@Chagall's Mom: Excellent, thanks for the link, I've already ordered it! I feel better knowing that it for sure won't hurt the animal for long...

Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions and comforting words...I appreciate each and every one of them!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Dallasminis: So sorry this happen to you. Your reaction is perfect actually. Better than mine in fact. Last year, a mini pinscher lunge at Charlie. Charlie was just froze so I picked him up and kicked the mini pinscher but he ran away to avoid my feet. I chased after him and told off the owner who let the dog lose like that. I was shaking from the whole incident and some passer by is in fact surprised by my reaction cause none of them has the guts to do anything. 

Nsmischief: I'm so sorry about Isabel. That is tragic but pitbull is deadly animal and I don't know what I'll do if one should lunge at us. 

I'm walking my two toy poodles separately because Edison is still not in the exploring moods while Charlie likes to explore so I don't want any of them missing out because they have to wait for each other. It is just a chaos waiting to happen if I walked them both at the same time. I never carry any protection though.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Haven't read all the good responses - but noticed one mentioned carrying pepper (Bear) spray. As a service dog handler myself - I carry either that or citronella spray. It's enough to ward off most would-be attackers. Sadly, I had an incident with my last mini poodle, Gina. Poor girl was already recovering from having to have all her mammory glands removed due to cancer. This dog came from NOWHERE, and went straight for her groin. It didn't kill her immediately, we made it to the vet but the internal damage was so severe she didn't survive ;(. Carried the spray ever since, although in that situation I never would have had time to react anyway since I never saw the dog coming until it already had Gina ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

JudyD said:


> Countryboy, dropping the leash might be okay if the dogs are pretty well matched in age and size, but what if one is significantly smaller or younger or less experienced? Are you suggesting intervening in a dog fight, if it comes to that? Sounds really dangerous to me. We had a couple of corgi females who would suddenly begin a serious fight on occasion--my husband would get one by the hind legs and lift up, I'd do the same to the other, and we'd back them away from each other. Worked well, but we knew the dogs, and they were relatively small. I'd be very reluctant (actually, I'd be frightened) to lay hands on a dog I don't know.


the wheelbarrow method you have discribed is one of the best ways to break up a fight. i used it myself last year when my sister's rescue dog started a fight with opie. it causes the dog to lose balance so in theory the dog should be too busy trying to right itself to turn on you. would i use this method on a strange dog:dontknow: i honestly can't answer that. i hope the occasion doesn't arrive that i need to try.

i hope your dogs aren't affected by this, and it doesn't spoil your enjoyment of future walks.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I would have yelled *|=%~£|^{_*<|^!!!!!!!
Lou got attacked by 2 dachshunds when she was 4 months old and I yelled at the owner of the dogs with fury in my voice tone: "take control of your ~\%£¥+^ dogs!!" I hate loose dogs or flexi leashes!!! Hate hate hate it!
Respect my space, don't invade my invisible bubble LOL 
But that's just me.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

And also if any dog tried to attack Lou, I definitely would be stupid enough to kick the crap out of the attacker dog, even if it bites me (then I'd sue the owner!!)
Oh I hate this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou or Apollo now. I was so worked up reading this thread forgot to add Apollo to my comment, I'm still getting used to having 2. But I already love him so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I know, this dog may have not been attacking, but his hackles were up and he was wanting to mouth my babies! I was a wreck....now I will attempt to be calmer and cooler and I have ordered citronella spray to protect me. I feel better about it now. I just won't walk that street for awhile!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

When my second standard Harley was a pup,about 9 months,we were walking past a house and a boxer ran out and knocked me into a stinging nettle bush,I dropped Harley's lead and the boxer chased him up the road. I found Harley further up the road with his lead wrapped round his legs and the boxer had run off. I was so angry and covered in nettle stings that I rang the local paper who did a story on it. The boxers owner rang me up and apologised and said the boxer wouldn't have hurt Harley,it took her three hours to catch him apparantly but Harley was scared of other dogs from that day for the rest of his life. He was never happy near other dogs again. My mini puppy got chased into a bush the other day while on a walk,so now I pick her up if I ever see another dog coming just in case.


----------

